# What's this slime?



## kamoopsipooh (Apr 15, 2013)

I have 2 redfoots. We've had them for about seven months. They come in at night and stay outside in their pen during the day since it is mid '80s year round here.

Last week, my daughter noticed bubbling around the mouth area. Hadn't seen it again. Then this morning (they spent the night outside), there was a dried leaf stuck to under her chin or neck. We let her soak in water as usual and it finally came off. Let her eat and put her back in the pen. Concerned, we brought her back in to take a look. She has slime there. Nose and mouth seem clear. No sign of abrasion as far as I can tell. Is this some kind of protective coating? Anyone know what this is? The other one doesn't have a problem.

Otherwise, her eyes seem clear and there seems to be no change to her behavior. Hopefully, the image I attached will show. I put her in water so you can see stuff floating and sticking to her skin. Also, a view under her neck (I don't see anything abnormal, but these are our first tortoises and wouldn't know "abnormal").


----------



## LLLReptile (Apr 15, 2013)

kamoopsipooh said:


> I have 2 redfoots. We've had them for about seven months. They come in at night and stay outside in their pen during the day since it is mid '80s year round here.
> 
> Last week, my daughter noticed bubbling around the mouth area. Hadn't seen it again. Then this morning (they spent the night outside), there was a dried leaf stuck to under her chin or neck. We let her soak in water as usual and it finally came off. Let her eat and put her back in the pen. Concerned, we brought her back in to take a look. She has slime there. Nose and mouth seem clear. No sign of abrasion as far as I can tell. Is this some kind of protective coating? Anyone know what this is? The other one doesn't have a problem.
> 
> Otherwise, her eyes seem clear and there seems to be no change to her behavior. Hopefully, the image I attached will show. I put her in water so you can see stuff floating and sticking to her skin. Also, a view under her neck (I don't see anything abnormal, but these are our first tortoises and wouldn't know "abnormal").



I can't really see much in the pictures besides what could possibly be some shedding skin around her neck. It does look like she is being soaked in water that is too deep - I personally only soak tortoises in just enough water to come up over their plastron, which allows them to lower their head and drink as desired. 

-Jen


----------



## kamoopsipooh (Apr 15, 2013)

I just added more water for the picture. It was the only way to make the slime float.




LLLReptile said:


> kamoopsipooh said:
> 
> 
> > I have 2 redfoots. We've had them for about seven months. They come in at night and stay outside in their pen during the day since it is mid '80s year round here.
> ...



I only added water for the picture. It was the only way to make the slime float and visible.


----------



## wellington (Apr 15, 2013)

I'v hear they will foam at the mouth if they are over heated. You do have shade available to them, yes? Other then that, it may just be spit/saliva


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 15, 2013)

I could only see the slime in the second photo.

No clue what it is though. If you wipe it away, does it come back?


----------



## kamoopsipooh (Apr 15, 2013)

wellington said:


> I'v hear they will foam at the mouth if they are over heated. You do have shade available to them, yes? Other then that, it may just be spit/saliva



There was no foam, but yes, they are offered plenty of shade.




Team Gomberg said:


> I could only see the slime in the second photo.
> 
> No clue what it is though. If you wipe it away, does it come back?



We wiped it up about an hour ago and it's dry.


----------



## tyrs4u (Apr 15, 2013)

looks like banana or pear when in the water long enough....


----------



## kamoopsipooh (Apr 15, 2013)

wellington said:


> I'v hear they will foam at the mouth if they are over heated. You do have shade available to them, yes? Other then that, it may just be spit/saliva



I hope it's just saliva, but that leaf was pretty stuck. Yes, they do have shade.


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 15, 2013)

I wonder if the slime was from eating snails? Mine get sorta slimy after they hunt those snails down.


----------



## abclements (Apr 15, 2013)

That's what I was thinking Momof4... Red Foots are known for eating slugs and snails and things of that sort. So she probably just got finished eating a nice yummy snail or slug! No harm done. But definitely keep an eye on her and check her mouth and nose daily to see if it returns, but don't change anything as of yet...


----------



## ascott (Apr 15, 2013)

> They come in at night and stay outside in their pen during the day since it is mid '80s year round here.





> Then this morning (they spent the night outside),



What are your night temps? and where do they stay when they are left out side for the night?


----------



## kamoopsipooh (Apr 16, 2013)

Momof4 said:


> I wonder if the slime was from eating snails? Mine get sorta slimy after they hunt those snails down.



I was wondering the same thing as the slugs do come out at night. I hope that's all it is.




abclements said:


> That's what I was thinking Momof4... Red Foots are known for eating slugs and snails and things of that sort. So she probably just got finished eating a nice yummy snail or slug! No harm done. But definitely keep an eye on her and check her mouth and nose daily to see if it returns, but don't change anything as of yet...



That was my speculation as the day wore on. I am now starting to feel relieved.




ascott said:


> > They come in at night and stay outside in their pen during the day since it is mid '80s year round here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Low 70s and in a hole.


----------



## abclements (Apr 16, 2013)

Low 70s should be fine. How big is she? Im guessing from the pics 5-6 inches long?? I know some keepers keep their temps no lower than 80 but thats when theyre inside with 90% humidity. 70 at nights outside is just fine. Just keep an eye on her for now... and keep us updated


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes, tortoises can foam at the mouth from overheating, so that's something to watch for. However, many tortoises and box turtles do like prey on slugs and snails, which can leave a slimy residue on the beak. It could also be some kind of mushroom or other fungus, as well as fallen fruit, which redfoots also like to eat.

BTW - Redfoots are not bad swimmers as far as tortoises go, since they do hail South America's rain forests and savannas. However, I would recommend using shallower water when you bathe yours, just to be safe. Keep the water low enough so they can rest their plaston on the bottom and still have their head out comfortably to breathe. That way, not only are they not going to drown, but they should stay calmer, too.


----------



## kamoopsipooh (Apr 17, 2013)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Yes, tortoises can foam at the mouth from overheating, so that's something to watch for. However, many tortoises and box turtles do like prey on slugs and snails, which can leave a slimy residue on the beak. It could also be some kind of mushroom or other fungus, as well as fallen fruit, which redfoots also like to eat.
> 
> BTW - Redfoots are not bad swimmers as far as tortoises go, since they do hail South America's rain forests and savannas. However, I would recommend using shallower water when you bathe yours, just to be safe. Keep the water low enough so they can rest their plaston on the bottom and still have their head out comfortably to breathe. That way, not only are they not going to drown, but they should stay calmer, too.



I only added water for the picture, and for their normal baths, they get about 2 inches or so.




abclements said:


> Low 70s should be fine. How big is she? Im guessing from the pics 5-6 inches long?? I know some keepers keep their temps no lower than 80 but thats when theyre inside with 90% humidity. 70 at nights outside is just fine. Just keep an eye on her for now... and keep us updated



We're in Hawaii, so I don't worry about humidity. But for now, that's what we're doing, keeping an eye on her. Thanks.


----------

